# Non-steroid supp to increase muscle gain for female



## supertesty (Nov 24, 2015)

Hi everyone,

Is there something non steroidal to boost muscle gain in women ? Something like a sarm or something like that ?

Clueless about female stuff

thanks a lot


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

No clue about none steroidal but I know recently there was mention of aas for example anavar at 1/10th normal male dose so 10mg a day is ideal


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

eat your kcals and work out like hell


----------



## gazzamongo (Nov 7, 2014)

Not read any other posts from ya super so the standard answer is ride out Those noobie gainz, then ..... CREATINEEEEE . .... before thinking about ped assistance. After that, the g.f had nice results from ostarine and subsequently lgd4033 ( which is a good level stronger than osta ) , no unwelcome sides like penis growth, hipster beard, Deidre Barlow voice. That coach Trevor fella says his female clients do as well on sarms as aas ( obvs his company SELL sarms so...) so depending on goals that might be all you need ?


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

OSatrine can work ok, like any anabolic agent each woman will react differently

they react totally differently to men

so winny, anavar, ostarine can make a woman bloat....this doesn't mean its dbol or a fake (as many assume) its as women handle it differently

none are safe...all can mess a woman up - so she needs to be sure before hand...their is a risk of hair loss, voice change, menstrual disruption - this may be permament or return to normal once stopped...

I know a lot of females (as my wife is an ifbb pro) and so have a decent amount of exposure to this

on the whole most will use anavar, winny or primo tabs (from bikini through to figure)

clen, t3 and novla on top

building muscle doesn't require any of this....but just like men some hard work in the gym...... many faff about with high rep fluff nonsense.... or don't stick to diets as they don't like to add bodyweight - they look at scales and then get upset and so stop eating.

is her diet and training on point ..........really??? ask that first and give it some time


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

noel said:


> OSatrine can work ok, like any anabolic agent each woman will react differently
> 
> they react totally differently to men
> 
> ...


 Hi . At what point would nolva be required should I consider a 4 week cycle of anavar @ 10 mgdaily? Would also add eca on training days ( 5 x week )

or none required at all you think ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

depends on class and your body

whats your background and goals here?


----------



## shahin (Jun 10, 2017)

insulin ! but insulin overdose can be an extremely dangerous so you need to be careful with this stuff

women can't gain muscle like men, the upper body growth is completely depended on anabolic environment made by testosterone, you can only define and harden them and maybe growing them a bit...

but the lower body is a different story, you can grow glutes , quads and hamstring muscles if you eat enough calorie and do compound exercises like squat and deadlift


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

^^ Wut?


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

noel said:


> depends on class and your body
> 
> whats your background and goals here?


 Apologies , hadn't seen the reply . No interest in competing whatsoever . I am doing this for me . I am 1,67 currently 57 kilos ( not sure about body fat at the moment )

i had done a small cycle of 4 weeks on 10 mg anavar per day , very excited about the results but I wanted to discontinue so as to avoid possible virilisation( had no side effects up to that )

i am starting another one mid september and I was wondering if nolva would be necessary if I continued for up to 8 weeks .

Thank you!


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

shahin said:


> insulin ! but insulin overdose can be an extremely dangerous so you need to be careful with this stuff
> 
> women can't gain muscle like men, the upper body growth is completely depended on anabolic environment made by testosterone, you can only define and harden them and maybe growing them a bit...
> 
> but the lower body is a different story, you can grow glutes , quads and hamstring muscles if you eat enough calorie and do compound exercises like squat and deadlift


 you really should refrain from talking absolute nonsense with zero knowledge at all...... its borderline dangerous considering your advising women here


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

anna1 said:


> Apologies , hadn't seen the reply . No interest in competing whatsoever . I am doing this for me . I am 1,67 currently 57 kilos ( not sure about body fat at the moment )
> 
> i had done a small cycle of 4 weeks on 10 mg anavar per day , very excited about the results but I wanted to discontinue so as to avoid possible virilisation( had no side effects up to that )
> 
> ...


 nolva is used when lean to get those stubborn estrogren heavy areas in condition - however its a double edged sword - there WILL be a rebound price to pay for this. If you aren't getting on stage id question why to be honest. have you really done all you can with heavy training and diet. Have you used things like DIM or Yohimbine and exhausted all avenues.... are you very lean everywhere but just the glutes and hams wont seemingly budge any more (im talking contest lean everywhere else?)


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

noel said:


> nolva is used when lean to get those stubborn estrogren heavy areas in condition - however its a double edged sword - there WILL be a rebound price to pay for this. If you aren't getting on stage id question why to be honest. have you really done all you can with heavy training and diet. Have you used things like DIM or Yohimbine and exhausted all avenues.... are you very lean everywhere but just the glutes and hams wont seemingly budge any more (im talking contest lean everywhere else?)


 Hello

No , obviously I won't be needing nolva for what I want to achieve .

Thank you so much for the input !


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

latblaster said:


> ^^ Wut?


 He lives in his own bubble.


----------



## shahin (Jun 10, 2017)

noel said:


> you really should refrain from talking absolute nonsense with zero knowledge at all...... its borderline dangerous considering your advising women here


 man do yourself a favor and get a GF asap !

I clearly said insulin is extremely dangerous, she's an adult not a kid and doesn't need a daddy!


----------

